# Who is coming to marty's



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Let's start a list. Who is coming to Marty's?

No long dissertation just Yes or No and post your real name not your screen name 

JJ


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
Mary and I will be there. Already have reservations.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

JJ

Jane and I hope to make it, yes.

Jerry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

John C. regrets to inform you, that you must endure once again without me being there.
Such woe, that's one No


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Myself and Chandlor


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Made my Hotel Reservation today
Dennis


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think you could make this list by just asking for yes's... 

I cannot make it, so I am a no... drat..

Greg


----------



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Can't we just say "Round up the usual suspects"?

the other Rodney will be there

PS How many days left?


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Mary and I will be there. Reservations already made at the Lied Lodge for Fri and Sat nights.
Bob Hyman


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

No 

doug c
YYC


p.s. will be closer to it location-wise during that timeline, but conflicts with MegaTrain show, Central Canada .


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup........ We be there...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well another year goes by without making the trip. Darn. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron and I probably will.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Will be there definitly


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Anymore coming ? 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

the G lines are back together and the 1" roadbed is completed, no track yet on north loop.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

John J said:


> Anymore coming ?
> 
> JJ


us


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

If you and Carrie are up to it Renee and I will make it.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't know it was happening this year. Just to verify, Sept 25-27? i want to be sure before I make reservations.

Michael


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like the Best Western is full. What other hotels are there in the area?


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't hear anything, so I guess the usual dates are correct. The only place I could get into was the Super 8. Reservations made and paid for. Non-refundable. I hope this goes through. Sharon and I will be there.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't check this daily, yes on dates and I know there is a couple more. I looked also in the phone book and its sad listings. I know there is more.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

PHONE BOOK ? You still got one of those?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm coming...and taking Dennis's room.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"...The only place I could get into was the Super 8. Reservations made and paid for. Non-refundable..."

Super8 u.s.a different than up here in Canada. since (up here) ya can cancel or change reservation up to 24 hrs before check-in w/o penalty !! Maybe a franchisee thingie, not corporate !?

doug c


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Usually you will get a discount with the pay first but no refund. If you just guarantee with a credit card, then in most cases you can cancel.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a special deal at $59/night. The other places I checked were all $85+ but they didn't have any rooms.


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like Marty's has become a special event and motel charging more money. Later RJD


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

We are coming.


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

I and my grandson Kevin will be there.

Bill


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

60 days


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I heard the Best Western was booked up. Ron and I might run down Sat early and come back home then.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I plan to have my own sale table of a lot of misc stuff. for sale. if you want to sale stuff, bring a fold up table, etc and label everything.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

My spirit will be with you guys, but sadly, not the rest of whatever composes me.

Cliff


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

56 days


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, you are welcome to come up early to help. really!!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

NTCGRR said:


> JJ, you are welcome to come up early to help. really!!!



I plan on going to Knoxville TN after to see a Air Force buddy 

If you need help I could try and fit some time in the budget.

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

53 days


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

John stop that. LOL don't remind me.

OK, HOT this weekend but the GRR is looking very "plain Jane" but much better.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Piiissssst 50 DAYS


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

48 days


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there going to be the usual potluck? Just need to know what to bring.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

barnmichael said:


> Is there going to be the usual potluck? Just need to know what to bring.



Everything is explained here 


http://forums.mylargescale.com/20-large-scale-events/46114-smaller-2015-open-house.html


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

45 Days


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

42 days


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

For those who do not go to facebook, Max is no longer with us. Friday afternoon he was hit on the road. Added traffic and him getting braver. That's all that needs to be said.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear about Max. Our dogs are our family too. It's tough to lose them. Our condolences to your family.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

38 days


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*Attendance list*

Marty, 
It doesn't look good for us to come. Grandkids have a swim meet. I didn't know until this week that there was going to be a run. I don't get on MLS much anymore. 
If I can figure out any way to make it, I will try to be there at least one day. I built a new custom GP 40W to match the K&O RR WUSHOCK engine. I will run it and hopefully borrow some cars to pull if we can get there.
Jim Carter


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

OOPS! We are already committed to visiting close friends in Richmond, VA that same weekend. Looks like I will miss yet another one.  I promise to keep trying.

All of the rest of you have fun!

Best regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Kay and I have had a major conflict come up.... The possibility of us making it this time is very slim... 

If you don't have a room at the Best Western, email me if to see if we can do something let you have our reservations.. 

[email protected]


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,

Not going to be the same with out you and Kay. I sure everyone will miss you.

Don


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

33days 

Are you packed yet ?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

No, but Norm and Wayne and Edie was helping us today get track work done. next week test runs. Can't believe I have to have test runs...LOL. Hope I remember how to use the controller. 
(bummed about missing Kay and Stan.)


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't feel too bad about Stan not being there ....He can derail trains from a long distance 

JJ


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*JJ can derail a train as good as Stan Besides that all your train tools will get lots of use with him there. *


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Santafe 2343 said:


> *JJ can derail a train as good as Stan Besides that all your train tools will get lots of use with him there. *



Now what was that incantation ? Tomorrow I brew, today I bake and then the tracks away I'll take. 

I know some one now who won't be running trains for a while 

By the way you have 31 days. 

JJ

I must go rest now Incantations tire me out.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

No need to bring modern cars to run, I will be sealing them here. to save shipping. Most have body mounted couplers and steel wheels.


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

What do you mean by sealing them ?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I am thinning out my GRR collector to free the 1" RR of its debt.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

27 days


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Basically its not what I want to sale, a lot of it will be boxed up and what ever sales is fine. I know there will be a lot left. I love them all...LOL


----------



## dgtaylor (Feb 16, 2008)

*Coming Will have stuff to sell*

Planning on attending will have a couple of tables with stuff to Sell


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, have you compiled a list?

Are Kidman's coming?


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

Mike and Renee are coming


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

26 days


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

26 days, better get on it


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

23 days


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

port-a-potties are ordered. LOL


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

21days


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

John,
You all packed? Or you still packed from the year before?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

He could still be packed since last years was cancelled.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

19 days


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Almost ready! Only need clean underwear


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

15 days train dudes.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Don't forget your cameras so the rest of us can live e vicariously through you!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

We won't be making it to Marty's this year after all. Lots of things going on so we decided to cut the vacation down to 10 days. Still doing a fly drive to Denver and then road trip through to Santa Fe and then SW Colorado. I will be giving up the "suite" reservation at the Nebraska City Best Western right after I post this. ----------- Reservation cancelled at 0747 Pacific time if anyone wants to try and get the room.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

That is sad Paul  I always like meeting with you at these events. 

JJ


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
It was a tough call. We will miss seeing everyone.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

13 days


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

12 days


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Been cleaning the shops today, yard is fairly ready. Will spend next weekend checking G track and making for sale signs.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

10 days


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Marty,

We'll be there. What kind of dish would Carrie like us to bring for lunch, or are we doing lunch this year?

Rick Isard
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

izzy0855 said:


> Marty,
> 
> We'll be there. What kind of dish would Carrie like us to bring for lunch, or are we doing lunch this year?
> 
> ...



This is from another Marty Post

This explains everything I think 

Smaller 2015 open house.

JJ


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Just a reminder, if you may want to pick something up from us we would be happy to pack it into the trailer. Please let us know ASAP.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

No planned dinners, if folks bring food that's great, kind winging it this year. Everything is for sale, not labeled , but make a reasonable offer.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure what the problem here,,is??

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Em-h63K6Wic&feature=player_detailpage#t=0


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Not sure what the problem here,,is??"

Marty;

To me at least, it seems that you have an N&W class J steam locomotive sound file coming out of a diesel switcher. Sounds good, but may seem inappropriate.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm just trying to "fit in" at the live steam club. LOL


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

Something is just not right in your video! 

Don


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Sounds like you might just ha e to jack up that sound card and roll a new engine under it. Er...something like that?

That is pretty dog on cool!


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Its a Steam Diesel


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

7 days you have 7 days to get ready


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

NTCGRR said:


> No planned dinners, if folks bring food that's great, kind winging it this year. Everything is for sale, not labeled , but make a reasonable offer.


We are bringing 20 pounds of pulled pork for sandwiches. Bring sides, desserts, drinks, anything you like.


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

*Weather Forcast for Marty's*

 Nebraska City's weather forecast for next weekend is clear skies, highs ranging from 78 to 81, and lows in the upper 50s.

Bill


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

5 days


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard is having his usual steam up this Thursday before Marty's. Wish it was on Friday.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Folks;

Please be sure to take lots of photos and post them here for the rest of us to enjoy. I'm going to miss it AGAIN! I will keep trying, though. No longer saddled to a full time job, and I have at least one teakettle that I know could negotiate the route.

Have fun all,
David Meashey


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

4 DAYS 
 I am loading the truck I am on my way. See all of you at Marty's

JJ


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

*Weather Forcast Update*

Friday: High of 79 with partly cloudy sky. Precipitation chance less than 20%.

Saturday & Sunday: Highs in low to mid 80s with clear skies. 0% chance of rain either day.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Do me a favor and discuss the *2016 National Garden Railway Convention* while you guys are at Marty's. If you want, I can help set up a MyLargeScale gathering during the Convention.

Registration for the Convention is now online! www.ngrc2016.org

Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman
#ngrc2016


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

We had a heavy down pour Friday, I got it all mowed and 2 shops cleaned and weeds resprayed again today. Should be dead by Friday . I cleaned the track of grass and rocks, any visiting trains will stay in the outdoor covered shed, its totally clear of any of my trains. East shed is almost full.
I guess Sat many ladies will be bring food for lunch, we have lots of plug ins and refrigerator in shop is clear but for bag of ice.

Be sure to always ask if your not sure of what trains to run or what is for sale.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Russell Miller said:


> Do me a favor and discuss the *2016 National Garden Railway Convention* while you guys are at Marty's. If you want, I can help set up a MyLargeScale gathering during the Convention.
> 
> Registration for the Convention is now online! www.ngrc2016.org
> 
> ...


I will do that for ya....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, John, Rex, Robby and his dad. arrived early today to help get things ready. Still lots of work for me to do Thursday.
Hope rain holds off.
Richard's live steam battery run is tomorrow, 20 mins south of me.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Where do we park?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Just like any time, find a place and pull off into the grassy areas. Not going to be that many folks.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Have a great time, Guys n' gals. Looks like the rain has stopped and trains will be running...

Kay's recovering nicely from cataract surgery and sends greetings to all.. I'm still playing nurse for the next few days.... 

Thanks so much for the call. Hope the meal at Parkers was good..


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan its just not the same without you guys.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Is there going to be any pictures for Stan and the rest of us??


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Yup


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=GlT4hvqJs7I

This may work. This video is raw and needs to be edited, you will see a lot of soy beans.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Second video, still a lot of beans. Shows the overall picture of Marty's place, he told me he has 5 scale miles of 1" scale.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

video counter at 6.50 is great over view of GRR.

sorry folks ,I was SO busy I did not take hardly any photos and we even forgot to take the group photo after lunch.

won't work for me Mike.
is that the one you will send?


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Greetings:
I did take some photos during both Marty's weekend and Richard's local steamup which started the day before Marty's event.

They are in a Picasa album, please copy and post this link

https://picasaweb.google.com/112292803839036093625/Marty2015Sept2015?authkey=Gv1sRgCKfnkfvK5sSEmQE

Hope this works!

Here is one to get you started










Regards

Jerry


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

No group photo? Now that is really sad. I miss not being there, but would love to have seen a photo of those who were able to attend.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video Mike. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Some one did a group photo, it was small.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike and Jerry thanks a ton for the video and pictures. Did any body wake jj up so he could go home?


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

We saw JJ off around 9 AM Monday morning but he went to the Northeast not the Southwest.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Henson said:


> We saw JJ off around 9 AM Monday morning but he went to the Northeast not the Southwest.


OMG he forgot where he lives. I knew his age would catch up with him.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great videos, Mike... Gives a very nice perspective of the entire property..


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Mike, that was simply amazing.
And Jer, I had a lot of fun looking thru your pics.
Many thanks!


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

It was Carrie's idea for me to bring the Phantom, glad she thought of it. Marty was happy to see the place from another view point.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, like to do that with my layout. I saw one at Walmart for $88 with a go pro(?) camera.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Jerry, that would be a starter unit, may not be top of the line.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I figured it was a cheapie. Doubt I'll get it, buying that MTH dash 8 from you sort of lowered my bank account, even though it was a good deal.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Went to see my Cousins in Janesvill WI. Then went to Knoxville to see my friend I was in the Air Force with and Now I am in Malven Ark on my way home. Old Lady Garmin seems to think it is shorter to go through Ft Worth, Elpaso, and Tucson to get from Knoxville to Phx rather then 40 through through Flagstaff


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Roads are blocked with 10 ft of snow....

You decide....


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

Garmin is not very reliable. There are a lot shorter ways then the way it takes you.

Don


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

So,,JJ, how many days till next year? Can I get the mainline done by then? LOL


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

SO --- there is going to be a next year??? YA!

Don


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

OH----Reservations!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh.. I'm sorry to inform each here...
This thread was good thru the current event of 2015...
For all info pertaining to a related 2016 Event @ Marty's. .

PLEASE START A NEW THREAD!!

LOL...... are ya done re-modeling the model yet Marty?!!

SD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

good point, JJ ? Your in charge.


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

SD, My family was at Marty's yesterday. The G gauge layout is undergoing major renovation to its road bed.

Bill


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

ThankX Bill... great to visit train buddies.
And Marty has been sharring pix of all the new road bed being upgraded for us all to see ...

SD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This is for all of those who have used Garmin to get to Marty's 

This is a picture of the dreaded road M. Everyone said don't take it.

It gets worse over that little hump


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

You should have asked my sister in law about that road, she had her car in mud up to the rocker panels a few years back. I tried to tell her witch way to go but she would not listen.

Don


----------

